# Izzys is having her eye removed...



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

We are just back from the ophthalmologists and Izzy will be getting her R eye removed as soon as they have a day with only one other surgery booked...they do have the Ketamine for her this time but to be sure they will be monitoring her very closely...
Dr West and Izzy tonight...


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Awwwww poor baby. Well it will be much much better for her when its removed. No more drops, no more pain. She won't miss it. Brody is blind in one eye, as you know, and you would never know it.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Izzy has never had any sight in that eye so she won't miss it for sure ! Zari did so well after the initial post -op edema....hopefully Iz will not react to the anesthesia again and all goes smoothly...that is why they want all of the OR team to be available in case she crashes again...but, fingers crossed...all will go well....as for the cataract, only time will tell if she will need sx.....one thing at a time is the way to go !


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Poor Izzy!! I hate that she has to go through that, but like Tracy said she will not hurt any more, and we see how well Zari does. Please keep us posted!!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Thoughts and prayers for both of you!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Poor Izzy, I hope everything goes well!!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Good luck Izzy! I hope everything goes smoothly. I am sure mom will take great care of you!


----------



## T~N~T Chis (Jan 31, 2013)

Praying that all goes well for Izzy!:love9:


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Good luck Izzy! She'll be great. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ChiMama5 (Jun 29, 2012)

Special thoughts coming your way!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Special healing prayers for Izzy during her surgery and recovery.. and prayers for both you and Wayne as you see the baby girl through her procedure. Izzy is one very _tough little _tootsie, mom.. with an excellent doctor~ she'll be sneaking off the to lake on another adventure before you know it,


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Good luck with your surgery, Izzy!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

Good luck Izzy

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Thinking of you both and will be sending lots of good luck and healing vibes to little Izzy on her surgery day, keep us informed of when it's going to be so we can all send positive vibes together. X


----------



## Lola's mom 2013 (Aug 25, 2010)

Sending good vibes she will feel much better.


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Good luck Izzy!


----------



## Ellie's mom (Sep 6, 2013)

Awh bless her heart! What happened to her eye?


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Ellie's mom said:


> What happened to her eye?


she was born with a blind eye, which is very malformed, doesn't produce any tears, she cannot close her eyelids, which are also misshapen...she is at high risk for glaucoma and ulceration...she often injuries the eye as she is a bit of a dare devil and very adventurous....she requires a lot of eye meds...cyclosporin etc multiple times a day...so the ophthalmologist
wanted it removed last fall...when they had her in the OR, her pulse crashed and they almost lost her..it was a reaction to Propofol which they had used for induction...so now they have some Ketamine available, which she has had before, and they will now proceed with the enucleation...we also are moving to Ecuador ( if our home every sells :foxes15: ) and Dr West was very concerned for her as we will not have an ophthalmologist there to monitor her ocular status, only a regular vet...so the sx became very much foremost in her mind when she found out about Izzys new adventure coming up in a foreign country  Unfortunately Izzy also has a cataract in her sighted eye...but it is stable at this time.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow Kathleen! Ecuador?! OMG! What is the story, I know there has to be one.....  What an incredible adventure!! I want to hear all about it.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Brodysmom said:


> Wow Kathleen! Ecuador?! OMG! What is the story, I know there has to be one.....  What an incredible adventure!! I want to hear all about it.



well.....I am a beach lover and so is Izzy...we are never happier than when we are walking on the beach, Iz also loves to get into the water....Zari is a bit of a baby and is afraid of the waves LOL 

The truth of the matter is that the last year of Bellas life really took a toll on me and I haven't really recovered yet...I spent hours every summer walking the beach with her, she loved the sand and all the great smells...she would lay on the sand and turn her face to the sun with her eyes closed and she was in heaven.. I always told her that when momma retired, we would move to where the beach is long and wide and its hot all year long...so we are moving to EC with just 4 suitcases, 2 chihuahuas and Bellas ashes...and living our days out on the beach !

I know it sounds a little crazy for people our age, but what the heck....life should be an adventure !


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

nabi said:


> We are just back from the ophthalmologists and Izzy will be getting her R eye removed as soon as they have a day with only one other surgery booked...


Oh dear, poor Izzy
I really hope it all goes well, gives her some relief and that she recovers fast
:daisy:



Brodysmom said:


> Brody is blind in one eye, as you know, and you would never know it.


I never knew that.. you cant tell at all he is such a happy little guy


----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

Poor Izzy, I've everything crossed for her. Retirement sounds fab on the beach, what a lovely life you'll all have


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I hope and pray she will be fine. Poor little girl..Ummm we have beaches in Florida, isn't it dangerous to move to other countries right now. Just worried about you. I know how I feel in Florida with my whole family up north, it is hard sometimes.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

nabi said:


> well.....I am a beach lover and so is Izzy...we are never happier than when we are walking on the beach, Iz also loves to get into the water....Zari is a bit of a baby and is afraid of the waves LOL
> 
> The truth of the matter is that the last year of Bellas life really took a toll on me and I haven't really recovered yet...I spent hours every summer walking the beach with her, she loved the sand and all the great smells...she would lay on the sand and turn her face to the sun with her eyes closed and she was in heaven.. I always told her that when momma retired, we would move to where the beach is long and wide and its hot all year long...so we are moving to EC with just 4 suitcases, 2 chihuahuas and Bellas ashes...and living our days out on the beach !
> 
> I know it sounds a little crazy for people our age, but what the heck....life should be an adventure !


Wow!!!! That is INCREDIBLE! I admire you so much for doing that. And I agree... life should be an adventure. Why not do what you love and be where you love. The beach sounds fabulous and all the travel shows, etc. I've seen on Ecuador make it look like paradise. I think that is just fantastic that you are going to retire there. :love2::love2::love2::love2::love2:


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Tracy beat me to it! When I read Ecuador, I thought boy! I really missed a thread somewhere big time!! Good luck with all of your plans!!! The really wonderful thing is that no matter where you are, we will still be able to keep in touch with you and the always fabulous Izzy and Zari!!!


----------



## LouiseyC (Jan 15, 2013)

Aww, I hope it all goes ok for her. Brave girl!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm sure she will be like a new dog once the surgery is over.What a wonderful life she'll have on the beach


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Izzy, you will feel so much better! And I am being optimistic! Positive thoughts only! 

Mommy, give her an extra hug for me!


----------



## KiriUK (Sep 13, 2013)

Aww, hope all goes well for your little baby x


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

At first I thought, "OH, NO!!" and then I remembered as the others have said. She will be better off without it. Happy, healthy babies are our goal and so this is a good thing.

Sure will be praying for you as she goes through surgery and cannot wait to hear an update!


----------

